# Some people are not only dishonest but stupid



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

In checking for plagiarizers of our website, Jim found this:










They are selling Sassy goat milk soap and plagiarized the words from our home page. They copied the entire thing and were too stupid to even remove our company name. We've served them a cease and desist.

I just do not understand how some people can be so ridiculous. It never ceases to amaze me.

PJ


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG! I'm sorry but I busted out laughing when I read the last line! Wow...that is stupid. 
I'm sorry you're dealing with this, some people are just arses. I've had my own eye-opening moments in the last couple of months with another GM soaper so I feel your pain. I hope they take your wording off their website ASAP.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

OK, it gets even better. Look at this idiot:










Not only did he copy my FAQs, but take a look at the right top where he gives his reason for why he became a soapmaker. Those are MY words. He just changed "bathing the children" to "bathing".

What kind of person has to copy the reason he started making soap??? How pathetically lazy is that??

PJ


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Did he get a cease and desist too?  Yeah, that's pretty pathetic and it also makes him a big, fat, liar. Unfortunately, there are lots of lazy, pathetic people in this world who spend all their time mining others for info and then use that info as if it were their own...sad, pathetic, unimaginative, coat-riding people. I'm Sorry PJ


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow - it's amazing to me the nerve of some people. It's just so brazen. I'm sorry that you have to deal with such things. How did you find them?


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Jim and Brett search for commonly used sections that people copy. It's quite an eye opener to the number of dishonest people out there.

PJ


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, just wow, did they copy the photo too, or where did they swipe it from I wonder?


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Was this written up by Sassy goat milk soap? Doesn't say much about them does it.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Stupidity can be inherited but *dishonesty is a choice*! I don't like either...but will sometimes tolerate the stupidity. 
On the positive side of things...pat yourself on the back...you've done such an awesome job that people want to emulate you.
Congrats on your success!
Linda


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow!

I can understand how websites can sound similar as there are only so many ways to describe "Goat's Milk Soap", but to copy and paste outright, that's ridiculous! And to be so stupid as to not even get rid of your name?!? Idiots!


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Not to intend to disparage or stereotype but make makes this ironic for me is the fact that the father of modern day Library Science which created the groundwork for "cited sources" and proper sharing of information while respecting copyrights was an Indian named Shiyali Ramamrita Ranganathan. The irony comes from the people being tasked to hack these web sites together today are by and large also Indian programmer hacks, who unlike their American counterparts which they are replacing they have no respect for such rules and instead focus on getting things done with as little effort and cost as possible.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ray it isn't some grand program hacker, most of my stuff is stollen to free websites people make on their own, if they simply would have asked I would have told them to use my words anyway you want to, just spell check and fix my grammar


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I think some things get too rigid...I remember my kids in school and how strict they have become with plagiarism. There is only so many ways you can say "Christopher Columbus discovered America in 1492" So, yes Vicki I agree with what you're saying to a point...I stilll laugh about the person that used PJ's company name on their website...that was stupid like she said. Linda


----------

